# datagramSocket senden u. empangen?



## MAC_Gyver (1. Mai 2007)

hi

ich würde gerne wissen ob ich mit einem datagram socket der im receive mode ist auch weiterhin senden kann. eigentlich ist der socket doch blockiert solange er auf ein eingehendes packet wartet oder?

und eine 2. frage:
wenn ich in meiner main-klasse einen socket erstelle kann ich ihn dann in einem daemon thread abhören? wenn ja wie?

ich war mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher dass das schon irgendwo beschrieben ist aber ich habe weder über google noch über die boardsuche etwas gefunden....

mfg


----------



## dieta (1. Mai 2007)

Zu 1.: Nein, das Socket sollte normalerweise nicht blockiert sein, das einzige was "blockiert" ist, ist der Thread, der die Methode aufruft.

Zu 2.: Ja, kannst du. Du musst dem Thread nur irgendwie Zugriff auf das Socket verschaffen, dann kann der Thread einfach die receive-Methode des Sockets aufrufen.


----------



## MAC_Gyver (1. Mai 2007)

danke für die hilfe hab jetzt ein kleines test prog zum laufen bekommen

big thx

mfg


----------

